# Toccata and fugue in the old style, for organ.



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Brilliant, you have certainly studied past composers and added your own flavor to it! I loved it, it really made me feel spiritual and ignited a sense of faith in this agnostic.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the comment!


----------

